#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Loop copy paste from excel to powerpoint

## lupingamon

Hi to all of you!

I'm not an expert with VBA and i need your help to copy - paste from excel to powerpoint.
With excel side i'm ok, but now i have to product a  presentation.

In the xls file attached there's a chart,the RANGE is variableand  depending on my decision.
So i've insert FROM - TO ROWS.
a cycle should select from the first value "1" to the last "19" copy and paste on ppt and then scroll tho the following row and do the same thing, for every slide, until the end of the text.

I tried to set up the code but it's not what i need....




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I ATTACHED FILE XLS AND WORD BECAUSE THE SYSTEM DOESN'T UPLOAD THE PPT FILES.OUTPUT.docxBook1.xlsx
ANYBODY CAN HELP ME TO FIX THIS TEXT??????

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!

----------

